# And I thought Ellen Whitaker's punishment was light....



## amage (19 October 2011)

http://www.rte.ie/news/2011/1018/mcardlek.html

A poignant discussion on radio this evening prompted one Irish broadcaster to refuse to refer to this incident as a road accident as he felt that this fool getting behind the wheel was no accident and he should be made alot more accountable!


----------



## Apercrumbie (19 October 2011)

I'm welling up reading it, what a horrendous story.  Hopefully it'll make some people think twice about drink driving.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (19 October 2011)

Three adults and one baby killed. Two left with serious injuries, one of whom lost his wife and child.
And for that, the drunk driver got 4 years ? The innocent families affected got life. 
Pretty shocking really.


----------



## KatandBasher (20 October 2011)

Those two idiots who tried to start riots via facebook got 4 years in prison and they didn't kill anyone. It's a total and utter joke! I think judges just pull sentences out of a hat!


----------



## Trakehner (14 November 2011)

Too many drinking judges don't want to point a finger at another drunk...they might be convicted in their own later case and have a longer sentence.

Of course it wasn't an accident:

He drove to the pub-a decision
Drank 8 pints and 5 brandies-a decision
Had friends along and no one who didn't drink heavily to drive-a decision
Got in his BMW and sped up the road-a decision
Killed people-a result of all the decisions he made.

At any point of his evening he could have stopped making the decisions he made and no one would have been hurt.

Put him in jail until the dead victims come back to life....seems fair?


----------



## mon (14 November 2011)

Even worse are people who drive with no licence, know one youngster got £150fine and six points to go on licence if they ever get one , no licence no insurance they knew illegal to get in car.


----------



## CorvusCorax (14 November 2011)

Mon, the fines dished out in court for having no license, tax, insurance, often cost less than it would to license (with all lessons etc), insure, tax, buy the car in the first place - where is the deterrent?!
And seeing the same people in the dock over and over again, people with 40 previous driving offences, but they still get behind the wheel...


----------



## Pedantic (20 November 2011)

Trakehner said:



			Too many drinking judges don't want to point a finger at another drunk...they might be convicted in their own later case and have a longer sentence.

Of course it wasn't an accident:

He drove to the pub-a decision
Drank 8 pints and 5 brandies-a decision
Had friends along and no one who didn't drink heavily to drive-a decision
Got in his BMW and sped up the road-a decision
Killed people-a result of all the decisions he made.

At any point of his evening he could have stopped making the decisions he made and no one would have been hurt.

Put him in jail until the dead victims come back to life....seems fair?
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this.


----------



## dressagelove (20 November 2011)

Disgusting. All those lives lost due to his selfish actions, definitely not long enough.


----------

